# Suche Anleitung zum installieren von Teamspeak



## fzrjohnson (5. Januar 2005)

...auf einem Debian server.
Hat jemand sowas

Danke


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ja habe ich...


Oder wolltest du wissen wo man sowas finden kann? Wenn ja, hättest du das sagen sollen...
Kann es sein, das du die Funktion "Suchen & Finden" nicht genutzt hast?

- Link 1
- Link 2


----------



## fzrjohnson (5. Januar 2005)

Das kann sein *rotwerd*
Entschuldigung...

Johnny


----------



## MHHV (6. Januar 2005)

Falls Du dann noch fragen hast,, frag einfach  Vielleicht kann ich auch helfen


----------

